# Links Not Loading



## scrappinginontario

Since the middle of the week I have had problems with linked articles not loading, they just show a spinning icon.  Others have mentioned the same problem.  Any idea why this is happening?



I miss seeing the title of the link so that i know if I want to click into it.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

scrappinginontario said:


> Since the middle of the week I have had problems with linked articles not loading, they just show a spinning icon.  Others have mentioned the same problem.  Any idea why this is happening?
> 
> View attachment 549071
> 
> I miss seeing the title of the link so that i know if I want to click into it.


I'm guessing there was some sort of "minor" change to the forum and it messed things up.  There are other issues that popped up in the last week or so - for me I'm having log in issues.  Also the BB code toggle isn't working for the people who use it.

Not sure what else is going to show up......


----------



## FFigawi

PrincessShmoo said:


> I'm guessing there was some sort of "minor" change to the forum and it messed things up.  There are other issues that popped up in the last week or so - for me I'm having log in issues.  Also the BB code toggle isn't working for the people who use it.
> 
> Not sure what else is going to show up......



Tagging users in posts doesn’t seem to be working right now either


----------



## PrincessShmoo

FFigawi said:


> Tagging users in posts doesn’t seem to be working right now either


That could explain why @WebmasterAlex didn't reply to a couple of posts I tagged him in.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

scrappinginontario said:


> Since the middle of the week I have had problems with linked articles not loading, they just show a spinning icon.  Others have mentioned the same problem.  Any idea why this is happening?
> 
> View attachment 549071
> 
> I miss seeing the title of the link so that i know if I want to click into it.


Same issue for me, bumping to see if that helps.


----------



## CarolynFH

Add me to the list of those hoping for a fix soon! Especially when reading the Disney+ thread, there are some topics I know I’m not interested in and would rather skip past.


----------



## where_else

Same here!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Earlier today my links worked for a short bit but then quickly went back to spinning, spinning, spinning and no details displayed.


----------



## CarolynFH

I can see and read the titles of them - but they’re very faint.


----------



## preemiemama

I am also having this issue- links are not loading till.  In addition, I am consistently having to use the "jump to new" button to see new posts.  In the past, when I clicked on a watched thread to see the updates, it would take me there directly.  Now, it goes to the top of the page with the new posts but I have to click "jump to new" to get to the correct place on the page.


----------



## PollyannaMom

scrappinginontario said:


> Since the middle of the week I have had problems with linked articles not loading, they just show a spinning icon.  Others have mentioned the same problem.  Any idea why this is happening?





FFigawi said:


> Tagging users in posts doesn’t seem to be working right now either



I'm having both issues as well.

I popped on to this section to see if anyone else had reported the first problem.  (I didn't realize how much I use links here until they didn’t work!)

For the second, I've been able to type them in _if_ I knew the exact username, but they haven't been popping up like they usually do.


----------



## PollyannaMom

PrincessShmoo said:


> Not sure what else is going to show up......



Apparently, I can't insert spoilers now either.


----------



## CarolynFH

In addition to having some links just spin (depends on original site and maybe on the device I’m using) and not being able to tag people, now I can’t use anything in the bar above when typing a post. Can’t format text, insert emojis, or delete draft posts.


----------



## scrappinginontario

PollyannaMom said:


> Apparently, I can't insert spoilers now either.


If you use a different system than what you are (phone, computer, etc) you may be able to insert spoilers as I know on the Disney+ thread a lot of people have used spoilers over the past couple of days.

Hopefully they will fix the way you used to use spoilers soon though.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

For the spoiler I manually typed in the BB code and it worked:



Spoiler



See, it works



I know that's not the solution, but there must be a LOT of coding for these forums.

I did send an email to the admins and my expectation is that they are working these issues. Hopefully, we'll have an answer soon.


----------



## preemiemama

Anyone else getting ads today interfering with the page you're reading?  I've had some AT&T ad popping up and completely changing the page I'm on to that.


----------



## scrappinginontario

preemiemama said:


> Anyone else getting ads today interfering with the page you're reading?  I've had some AT&T ad popping up and completely changing the page I'm on to that.



I am not having this problem.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

preemiemama said:


> Anyone else getting ads today interfering with the page you're reading?  I've had some AT&T ad popping up and completely changing the page I'm on to that.


Several people have reported a problem with pop-ups today.  I don't have that problem, but I have an ad blocker.


----------



## preemiemama

PrincessShmoo said:


> Several people have reported a problem with pop-ups today.  I don't have that problem, but I have an ad blocker.


It seems to have stopped now.  I have a pop up blocker- this was more a page-switch than a pop up though!  Thanks- glad it wasn't just me...


----------



## AppleDumpling

CarolynFH said:


> In addition to having some links just spin (depends on original site and maybe on the device I’m using) and not being able to tag people, now I can’t use anything in the bar above when typing a post. Can’t format text, insert emojis, or delete draft posts.



I’ve been having the same problems. Really miss using emojis.


----------



## PollyannaMom

Still getting the spinning links, but seem to be able to click on them if I'm willing to take my chances..  And I'm back to getting the message that the luckydog thing has been blocked - several times just this afternoon.


----------



## scrappinginontario

My signature disappeared too which is very disappointing as I had the dates of my dd's 20+ trips and with whom, tracked on it.   I didn't have this information tracked in a single location anywhere else.

You may notice that all the signature tickers have also disappeared.  When I tried to add mine back on was when my entire signature went POOF!!!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I'm on Chrome, and just checked my emojis and they are showing up.  Please try clearing your cache and see if that clears the issue for you.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

scrappinginontario said:


> My signature disappeared too which is very disappointing as I had the dates of my dd's 20+ trips and with whom, tracked on it.   I didn't have this information tracked in a single location anywhere else.
> 
> You may notice that all the signature tickers have also disappeared.  When I tried to add mine back on was when my entire signature went POOF!!!


Yeah, tickers have been gone for a while I'm not sure why.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

scrappinginontario said:


> My signature disappeared too which is very disappointing as I had the dates of my dd's 20+ trips and with whom, tracked on it.   I didn't have this information tracked in a single location anywhere else.
> 
> You may notice that all the signature tickers have also disappeared.  When I tried to add mine back on was when my entire signature went POOF!!!


I just checked your signature field and it's empty.  Did you accidentally delete your signature, or did that happen when you were saving your data?


----------



## scrappinginontario

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> I just checked your signature field and it's empty.  Did you accidentally delete your signature, or did that happen when you were saving your data?


It happened when I tried to update my ticker.  We changed the dates of our trip so I created a new one with on DISTicker but when I went to add it it wouldn't 'stick'.  Next time I went in my entire signature was missing.  Seems when the ticker wouldn't stick the attempt to change deleted my entire signature.  I went in late last week to see if possibly my signature was still there but not displaying and like you, found it was blank.  Disappointed but it's minor in the grand scheme of things.

Thanks for looking for me @WebmasterMaryJo!  Appreciate your help!


----------



## CarolynFH

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> I'm on Chrome, and just checked my emojis and they are showing up.  Please try clearing your cache and see if that clears the issue for you.


Thanks - is there a way to clear cache in Safari for DISboards only? I don’t want to clear all my cookies if I don’t have to (I know, strange).


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I don’t know of a way to clear a cache for just one site.  I had to do it a couple of times already this year for the Dis and another website and had to re-enter my passeords for all my sites.  So I understand.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Links are still not loading but I was able to create a new signature today and add a ticker back in.  Still wishing I'd taken a picture of our Disney history so that I could recreate that.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

This MIGHT be related to the fact that this site tries to make several XMLHttpRequests using HTTP instead of HTTPS.

It is for sure what is causing the BBCode issue documented here:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/bb-code-disabled.3822402/


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

scrappinginontario said:


> Links are still not loading but I was able to create a new signature today and add a ticker back in.  Still wishing I'd taken a picture of our Disney history so that I could recreate that.


I try to do that and either pm it to myself or email it to myself so I have a reference.


----------



## scrappinginontario

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> I try to do that and either pm it to myself or email it to myself so I have a reference.


Glad you’ve done that Wish I had but I’d been building on the same signature for over 10 years without any problems so no reason to think it might suddenly happen.


----------



## Wood Nymph

scrappinginontario said:


> It happened when I tried to update my ticker.  We changed the dates of our trip so I created a new one with on DISTicker but when I went to add it it wouldn't 'stick'.  Next time I went in my entire signature was missing.  Seems when the ticker wouldn't stick the attempt to change deleted my entire signature.  I went in late last week to see if possibly my signature was still there but not displaying and like you, found it was blank.  Disappointed but it's minor in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> Thanks for looking for me @WebmasterMaryJo!  Appreciate your help!


I lost my entire signature, too, and like you it held the history of all my prior trips. I don't really know why it disappeared.

 I've also been unable to do things like highlight text, copy and paste, and toggle BB code. The editing features have been gone for a while now.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Wood Nymph said:


> I lost my entire signature, too, and like you it held the history of all my prior trips. I don't really know why it disappeared.
> 
> I've also been unable to do things like highlight text, copy and paste, and toggle BB code. The editing features have been gone for a while now.


  I’m sorry you lost your signature.   I lost mine when I attempted to update my ticket but by the time I realized what had happened it was gone.

What kind of device do you post on? The things you mentioned (bold, italics, etc) are missing on my phone but there when posting from a laptop.


----------



## Wood Nymph

scrappinginontario said:


> I’m sorry you lost your signature.   I lost mine when I attempted to update my ticket but by the time I realized what had happened it was gone.
> 
> What kind of device do you post on? The things you mentioned (bold, italics, etc) are missing on my phone but there when posting from a laptop.


I am having major problems when using Chrome. In fact, I couldn't even reply to your post in Chrome. I switched to Edge and it seems to work now.


----------



## dioxide45

It does look like the UNFURL is still not working on links. Does anyone from DISBoards development team monitor this forum?


----------



## FlightlessDuck

dioxide45 said:


> It does look like the UNFURL is still not working on links. Does anyone from DISBoards development team monitor this forum?


Since the BBCode thing is still not working, I assume the answer to this is "no", or the tech person has too many other responsibilities in Pete's tourism company to have time to deal with these issues.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Wood Nymph said:


> I've also been unable to do things like highlight text, copy and paste, and toggle BB code.


I thought I had lost the ability to highlight too, but then I figured out that when I select the text it IS actually highlighting it, it’s just in a color that you really can’t see.

Links still don’t load for me either.


----------



## dioxide45

Yeah, I can't toggle BB Code either.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I thought I had lost the ability to highlight too, but then I figured out that when I select the text it IS actually highlighting it, it’s just in a color that you really can’t see.



I use Dark Mode, and my highlighting is blue.  I was going to say that highlight color is an OS setting issue, but apparently there is a CSS :selection selector.  I had no idea, and I've been in the business 20 years!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

FlightlessDuck said:


> I use Dark Mode, and my highlighting is blue.  I was going to say that highlight color is an OS setting issue, but apparently there is a CSS :selection selector.  I had no idea, and I've been in the business 20 years!
> 
> 
> View attachment 557367


Mine seems to be back to blue as of this morning.  Yesterday it was a very light gray, like I mentioned (and I didn't update any settings).  Weird!


----------



## PollyannaMom

ENJDisneyFan said:


> but then I figured out that when I select the text it IS actually highlighting it, it’s just in a color that you really can’t see.



That's been driving me nuts, too!



FlightlessDuck said:


> I use Dark Mode, and my highlighting is blue.  I was going to say that highlight color is an OS setting issue, but apparently there is a CSS :selection selector.  I had no idea, and I've been in the business 20 years!
> 
> 
> View attachment 557367



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## FlightlessDuck

Bump.

March 10th and this has not been resolved.


----------



## dioxide45

FlightlessDuck said:


> Bump.
> 
> March 10th and this has not been resolved.


I don't think anyone is even looking at it.


----------



## PollyannaMom

I have been able to link by typing an alternate text:



like this


----------



## dioxide45

I think this issue may be fixed now?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Links are still spinning for me.   Is the link below working properly for you @dioxide45?

https://blogmickey.com/2021/03/goof...eet-and-greet-debuts-in-epcot-entrance-plaza/


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

dioxide45 said:


> I think this issue may be fixed now?


Not working for me still.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

scrappinginontario said:


> Links are still spinning for me.   Is the link below working properly for you @dioxide45?
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2021/03/goof...eet-and-greet-debuts-in-epcot-entrance-plaza/


Not working "properly" for me.....


----------



## dioxide45

Odd, I saw this link working in another thread. Does this load for others?
https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...mit-usage-LNK&pid=000095040906&pin=4320723960


----------



## scrappinginontario

dioxide45 said:


> Odd, I saw this link working in another thread. Does this load for others?
> https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...mit-usage-LNK&pid=000095040906&pin=4320723960


Yes, you're right.  That one works but many others don't.  Weird!  

Technology at it's finest.  No wonder these things are hard to resolve!!


----------



## lanejudy

Links work when I put them in as PollyannaMom shows above in post #42, but not when I just paste it in straight.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

lanejudy said:


> Links work when I put them in as PollyannaMom shows above in post #42, but not when I just paste it in straight.


Yep, you don't get a preview, just a regular old HTML link.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

@WebmasterMaryJo  or @scrappinginontario - any news on when the spinning wheel link problem is going to be fixed?


----------



## scrappinginontario

PrincessShmoo said:


> @WebmasterMaryJo  or @scrappinginontario - any news on when the spinning wheel link problem is going to be fixed?


We have not been advised.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

scrappinginontario said:


> We have not been advised.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

@WebmasterMaryJo or @scrappinginontario

Please tell whoever is in charge of this is that the problem is that `XF.config.url.fullBase` is set to http://www.disboards.com/ when it should be https://www.disboards.com/

That can be seen in the admin panel.

https://xenforo.com/community/threads/http-propertys-on-https-website.164450


----------



## Dan Murphy

PrincessShmoo said:


> any news on when the spinning wheel link problem is going to be fixed?


Or the myriad of other problems from the past couple months?


----------



## scrappinginontario

The issues have been raised.  Unfortunately we don't have any additional information to share.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

Dan Murphy said:


> Or the myriad of other problems from the past couple months?



Links, BBCode not working, and insert functionality not working are al the same underlying SSL issue.  If they can figure that out, all three get fixed.


----------



## Dan Murphy

FlightlessDuck said:


> Links, BBCode not working, and insert functionality not working are al the same underlying SSL issue.  If they can figure that out, all three get fixed.


Visible mouse highlighting also does not work.


----------



## PollyannaMom

Dan Murphy said:


> Visible mouse highlighting also does not work.



Mine works sometimes and not others.  It's weird.

What I think I miss the most, though, is the auto-complete of people's screennames (when you tag someone with the @ symbol, etc.)


----------



## CarolynFH

PollyannaMom said:


> What I think I miss the most, though, is the auto-complete of people's screennames (when you tag someone with the @ symbol, etc.)


Me too!  I depended on that to be sure I get the spelling and punctuation correct.  Now I need to Preview when I tag someone.


----------



## scrappinginontario

CarolynFH said:


> Me too!  I depended on that to be sure I get the spelling and punctuation correct.  Now I need to Preview when I tag someone.


thanks for the tip to use the preview option


----------



## FlightlessDuck

So this issue has gone unresolved for 4 months at this point.  The cause of the issue was pointed out last month.  I gotta admit this is getting pretty frustrating at this point.

There is a post on the xenforo community specifically talking about this problem.  In Admin panel -> options -> basic board information, the forum URL is listed.  If it doesn't include https, that's the problem.

https://xenforo.com/community/threads/http-propertys-on-https-website.164450

Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like that's a configuration that can change but is rather calculated.

I am wondering if the problem has to do with webserver setup.  Does disboards's hosting service use a load balancer?  I see disboards uses LiteSpeed as its webserver, and the domain was registered with Network Solutions, LLC, but I'm not sure if this system is selfhosted or through a third party hosting company (actually I think it's RackSpace?).

Anyway, I'm assuming https://disboards.com posts to the load balancer.  If the load balancer then forwards requests  to individual web servers, and those servers aren't running https, THAT could be the issue.  Whoever is in charge of the tech on this board might be able to fix this by making sure the load balancer includes a HTTP header of "x-forwarded-proto" with a value of "https".  That would tell the web server that is actually serving the board that the load balancer get the request via https.  MAYBE that would fix it., assuming this is how disboards is set up.

If that's NOT the problem, it is somehow a related issue where requests to https://disboards.com seemed to maybe get redirected to a non SSL version, and xenforo thinks the board is running not under SSL.

Hopefully @WebmasterCorey or whoever can run with that...


----------



## dioxide45

I get the impression that they simply don't know how to fix the problem. If they did, it would be fixed by now. They upgraded to software (Xenforo) that they don't know how to support. Xenforo has support forums where they could go and try to get help, but if they have it certainly hasn't worked. I pointed the issue out and this thread to one of the webmasters and still no fix. I no longer expect it to be fixed. It seems that much of the critical mass of users has moved over to their Facebook Groups and that is where they are concentrating their efforts. Their DVC Fan Facebook Group has something like 16K members. So it doesn't seem like they are spending many efforts here to improve the experience. As long as it is working enough to get by, it seems to be enough I guess...


----------



## FlightlessDuck

Testing:

https://www.fool.com/investing/2021/07/16/disney-world-offers-deal-for-locals-to-come-out-th/


----------



## FlightlessDuck

Test again

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/world-n...l-cause-devastating-worldwide-flooding-2030s/

That's weird... why is this one working?  That's really weird.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Are you loading them differently?  Just curious.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

It would be nice if these links could be fixed.


----------



## scrappinginontario

LOL!  Yes, we've been asking for more than 6 months but nobody seems to be doing anything about it.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

scrappinginontario said:


> Are you loading them differently?  Just curious.


Not that I can tell.


----------



## Dan Murphy

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> It would be nice if these links could be fixed.


So many of the normal functions do not work.  Something as simple as highlighting text does not even work.  Ever since that last 'upgrade', it has been not good.


----------



## dioxide45

This will never be fixed. I even sent a PM to @WebmasterDoc, it was ignored.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Maybe try Corey at corey@wdwinfo.com


----------



## WebmasterDoc

dioxide45 said:


> This will never be fixed. I even sent a PM to @WebmasterDoc, it was ignored.


You make this sound like you believe this is within my control. Technical Support issues are FAR above my pay grade and responsibility.

The best way to bring attention to it is by sending concerns to admin@wdwinfo.com but even then it may not be addressed. I can assure you that those with the ability to look into this have been aware of it for months now.

In the meantime, we can all help by simply placing a bracket ( [ ) followed by URL and the matching bracket ( ] ) before the link and then bracket ( [ ) followed by /URL and then the matching bracket ( ] ) after the link.

So a link to this site would look like {URL}www.DISboards.com{/URL} - except use the [ and ] instead of the { and }.  The result will look like this www.DISboards.com


----------



## Dan Murphy

WebmasterDoc said:


> In the meantime, we can all help by simply placing a bracket ( [ ) followed by URL and the matching bracket ( ] ) before the link and then bracket ( [ ) followed by /URL and then the matching bracket ( ] ) after the link.


Great tip, was not aware of that.  Thanks.

Testing.


www.wdwinfo.com


----------



## WebmasterDoc

When we simply post a link, the system automatically adds code before and after the link we post. The issue here is that the auto-added code fails.

It does include the brackets that Dan successfully tested in his post above but it also adds "unfurl=true" before the link which is the component which seems to create the never-ending load for some reason (again - FAR above my pay grade).

Apparently that language is buried somewhere in the software (again - far above my pay grade and technical ability) and has not yet been located.

When the HTML suggestion above is used, the system accepts that code and does not automatically add any additional code so the link will just appear as entered.


----------



## dioxide45

WebmasterDoc said:


> You make this sound like you believe this is within my control. Technical Support issues are FAR above my pay grade and responsibility.
> 
> The best way to bring attention to it is by sending concerns to admin@wdwinfo.com but even then it may not be addressed. I can assure you that those with the ability to look into this have been aware of it for months now.


I did kind of beleive that with "Webmaster" in your username and one referred to "WebmasterDoc" in all the YouTube videos, it did carry some level of responsibility and possibly some level of control. Why would I not think otherwise? I am not aware of other avenues of contacting admin for technical issues. I thought that was what this "Technical Support" forum was for. Why have a technical support forum if those that need to be aware of the issues are not looking at it. Or if they are looking at it, they aren't replying with a status. We shouldn't have to reach out to other channels if they are reviewing the threads here. We wouldn't have had this thread go on for six months if someone who is of the pay grade and responsibility actually came in and provided an update on what was being done to remedy the problem. Or if nothing was being done, an update to that extent would be fine too. People just hope to see updates on the things they are trying to bring attention to.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

You chose to single me out for something I cannot address and don't even have access to review.

Had you messaged and called out ALL of the DIS Webmasters it would have made more sense than to single out one and then complain about the explanation offered. 

I am not the only one with 'Webmaster' in my username and certainly not the only one who has occasionally been in a DIS podcast on You Tube.

Have a great evening.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

It is November and this still doesn't work.  I assume those who control this sort of thing just don't know why the software thinks it's running under HTTP instead of HTTPS.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

Testing...

https://www.wdwinfo.com/


----------



## FlightlessDuck

BB code still gets the mixed content error but links work now.  Huh, ok.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

It works?

https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/
Well, it's better, but still has the spinning dots at the front (on my computer).  At least you can see what the link actually is about, instead of the generic "Loading".


----------



## FlightlessDuck

PrincessShmoo said:


> It works?
> 
> https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/
> Well, it's better, but still has the spinning dots at the front (on my computer).  At least you can see what the link actually is about, instead of the generic "Loading".



Interesting.  The spinning loading icon seems to show up for some sites and not others. weird.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

I think I spoke too soon.

https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fcimb.2021.767771/ful


----------



## FlightlessDuck

FlightlessDuck said:


> I think I spoke too soon.
> 
> https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fcimb.2021.767771/ful


ALthough that's a 404 error so that might be why?


----------



## FlightlessDuck

https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fcimb.2021.767771/full


----------

